# WLAN-Datentransfer langsam



## Thomas D (29. April 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe zwei Rechner über einen DSL-Rooter per WLAN verbunden, um Daten von einem zum anderen übertragen. Die Menge der zu übertragenen beträgt 12 GB und der Transfer dauert über 4 Stunden. Beide Rechner stehen direkt nebeneinander und nur 2 Meter vom Rooter entfernt. Beide haben eine Signalqualität von hervorragend (in Windows Vista wird bei beiden 54 MBit/sec. angegeben). Da müsste die Dateimenge doch wesentlich schneller übertragen werden, oder?

Mir ist zwar klar, dass die 54 MBit ein theoretischer Wert sind, doch 10 MBit müssten's ja doch sein und da müsste er ja in 2 Stunden fertig sein (mittlerweile sind bereits 2 Stunden vergangen und es werden noch 2 zusätzliche angezeigt). In der Übertragungsstatusfunktion werden als Geschwindigkeit schlappe 981 kB/sec. angezeigt . Ist das normal oder hapert's da an irgendeiner Stelle ?

MfG, Thomas D.

BTW: Der Rooter (SpeedTouch 99DAD8) ist ebenso auf 54 MBit/sec. ausgelegt und insgesamt befinden sich 3 Rechner in dem Netzwerk, wobei gerade außer dem Datentransfer der 12 GB kein nennenswerter Traffic auftritt. Als Verschlüsselung wird WPA verwendet.


----------



## MasterJM (30. April 2008)

Wenn die Rechner so nah zusammen stehen warum nimmst du dann kein Kabel?
Das wäre mindestens ~4 mal schneller. 

Bei mir hat mein WRT54GL im Wlan mit den Clients einen Datendurchsatz von ~2,5 MB / sek, eher 2,0 Mb / sek.

Wenn Wlan toll wäre für so etwas würden Profis das benutzen - oder? Benutzt aber keiner für so etwas. 

Btw, 54 Mbit Wlan wäre theo. 6,4 MB / sek. Ich kenne kein Wlan was das schafft.
Wlan ist halt abhängig von vielen Faktoren, Router, Clients, Entfernung / Signalstärke etc.

Was kann sonst noch beeinflussen? Verschlüsslung der HDD, dauerhafte Virenscanner, Firewall etc

BTW manche Router sollen langsamer sein, wenn man sie im Mixed Mode betreibt,
meiner Steht auf G only, da ich eh nur G Clients habe. Allerdings soll die Reichweite etwas drunter leiden... Wlan halt.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (30. April 2008)

MasterJM hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die Rechner so nah zusammen stehen warum nimmst du dann kein Kabel?
> Das wäre mindestens ~4 mal schneller.
> 
> Bei mir hat mein WRT54GL im Wlan mit den Clients einen Datendurchsatz von ~2,5 MB / sek, eher 2,0 Mb / sek.
> ...



Du kommst aber nur auf 2.0-2.5Mb/sec, wenn du in BEIDEN Rechnern jeweils ne SATA2 Festplatte hast, die die Daten mit 3GB/sec ein- und auslesen können...

Daran hängt es nämlich vermutlich auch...
Daten können nicht schneller verschickt werden, wenn der Rechner selbst diese nicht schneller verarbeiten kann...

Selbst wenn du SATA2 laufen hast, aber nur auf ner 500Mhz CPU (als Beispiel) dann bezweifle ich, dass der maximale Speed erreicht wird ^^

BTW: Ich kenne kein Board, das nen 500Mhz CPU verwenden kann und SATA2 unterstützt, daher is das Szenario eh unmöglich... Soll aber nur mal ne Übertriebene darstellung sein 

[EDIT]:
Apropro... Wie kann man überhaupt die Datendurchsatz rate innerhalb eines Netzwerkes heraus finden?
Hab am Router nen zusätzlichen HUB dran, wegen Verlägerung... Musste ne Etage überm Router noch 2 Rechner mit ins Netzwerk hängen, da sehn 2 Kabel im Flur nen bissl kaka aus ^^


----------



## MasterJM (30. April 2008)

Chaosengel_Gabriel hat gesagt.:


> Du kommst aber nur auf 2.0-2.5Mb/sec, wenn du in BEIDEN Rechnern jeweils ne SATA2 Festplatte hast, die die Daten mit 3GB/sec ein- und auslesen können...



Nö, ich hab keine SATA Platten. Und die HDDs sollten in dieser Region keine Grenze 
darstellen, es sei denn der PC ist ~10-15 Jahre alt. 

Selbst alte ATA Schnittstellen dürften schneller sein, als Wlan G.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATA/ATAPI#Vergleich


----------

